# Cannondale brand stickers



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

I am having my old 98 Cannondale stripped and re-painted. But I need new down tube & head badge stickers to clear coat over.

anyone have suggestions?


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I got this email address: [email protected]

From this website: http://www.vintagecannondale.com/ 

I don't know if the email address works; the website link from the same post seems to be broke. It would be worth a try though, I suppose.

Which bike from '98 do you have?


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

thechriswebb said:


> I got this email address: [email protected]
> 
> From this website: http://www.vintagecannondale.com/
> 
> ...


Criterium Series 3.0


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

JohnHenry said:


> Criterium Series 3.0


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

I asked Cannondale when I got a replacement fork painted for my Super Six. Cannondale customer service told me that Cannondale does not sell it's decals in the aftermarket. Luckily for me, the painter that I used was able to paint the logos. 

CHL


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I also see Cannondale decals on ebay sometimes. There seems to be some nice ones there, but I don't know if you could find the ones that match your decals perfectly. 

I have a '99 r600 that is my favorite bike that I own. People complain about the harsh ride, but to me the stiffness just benefits a good power transfer from the crank to the wheels. I have newer bikes, but I just really love that one. I had mine dressed in 9 speed Dura Ace as well, but I have since replaced the shifters with 10 speed Ultegra ones, and after I crashed out my rear derailleur last year I put on a Sora derailleur that I had laying around. Honestly, I haven't felt the need to switch it out yet. 

I've started to think about repainting mine too, so I've been looking around at decals as well. If I can find them, I'm thinking maybe black bike with white decals or vice versa. 

What color are you going for?


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

thechriswebb said:


> I also see Cannondale decals on ebay sometimes. There seems to be some nice ones there, but I don't know if you could find the ones that match your decals perfectly.
> 
> I have a '99 r600 that is my favorite bike that I own. People complain about the harsh ride, but to me the stiffness just benefits a good power transfer from the crank to the wheels. I have newer bikes, but I just really love that one. I had mine dressed in 9 speed Dura Ace as well, but I have since replaced the shifters with 10 speed Ultegra ones, and after I crashed out my rear derailleur last year I put on a Sora derailleur that I had laying around. Honestly, I haven't felt the need to switch it out yet.
> 
> ...


I always liked the black Cannondales with the silver, mirror decals.


I love my Cannondale. I hear you about harsh ride complaints, but I have put untold miles on that machine. If it were uncomfortable; i would have ditched a long time ago. It is a responsive ol' girl. You can (_wait for it_....) "feel the snap" on acceleration. It is a real grounded feeling ride, no slack.

I finally bought a new BMC last year and built it up. But I still split time with the Cannondale & glad I did! My intention was to sell off the C'dale with the frame and components in really good shape. I stripped it all down and scrubbed everything down. After that exercise nostalgia and appreciation got ahold of me. I can't get rid of the steed that served me for so many years in hot, warm, cold, rain, snow, my first century, my first race, and so on...:thumbsup: 

are you sorry you asked, yet? 

I like the current green color. But I am gonna kick it up a notch and get with a nice shimmery "bass boat green" & keep the decals white (if they can be found).

I wonder if a car audio shop can just print decals? They just need an image to feed the cutting device don't they? hmmmm 

let me know if you find any decal sets; i'll do the same.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

JohnHenry said:


> I always liked the black Cannondales with the silver, mirror decals.
> 
> 
> I love my Cannondale. I hear you about harsh ride complaints, but I have put untold miles on that machine. If it were uncomfortable; i would have ditched a long time ago. It is a responsive ol' girl. You can (_wait for it_....) "feel the snap" on acceleration. It is a real grounded feeling ride, no slack.
> ...


The nostalgia makes sense to me. I had one just like this one when it first came out and I was in college. I loved that bike, but it was stolen. It was a funky green color that a lot of people didn't like, but I loved it. After it got stolen, I was able to buy a frameset new old stock for pretty cheap, and it came in a lovely blue pearl hypergloss with white/silver decals. I dressed it in Dura Ace 9 speed and rode it just like that for a long time. I resisted "upgrading" pretty vehemently, but after a while parts started to go and I decided to switch things out. I still run the 7700 crank and FD, but have changed everything else. When my shifters broke and I bought some new 6600 ones, I went ahead and took off the metal fork and quill stem and added a carbon fiber threadless fork and so forth. 

I've been strongly contemplating the purchase of a racemaster, but I will never get rid of this bike. I think it will always be my favorite, no matter what comes out. There's just something about it. 

-Will post pictures soon-

By the way, I think you are right about an auto shop being able to reproduce the decals, but the ones that I am most concerned about are the "Made in USA" ones on the seat tube and top tube. It is the same one that I use for my avatar. I really like the graphics on that decal and I imagine it would be hard to reproduce, but I would not consider painting my frame unless I could replace it.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

thechriswebb said:


> The nostalgia makes sense to me. I had one just like this one when it first came out and I was in college. I loved that bike, but it was stolen. It was a funky green color that a lot of people didn't like, but I loved it. After it got stolen, I was able to buy a frameset new old stock for pretty cheap, and it came in a lovely blue pearl hypergloss with white/silver decals. I dressed it in Dura Ace 9 speed and rode it just like that for a long time. I resisted "upgrading" pretty vehemently, but after a while parts started to go and I decided to switch things out. I still run the 7700 crank and FD, but have changed everything else. When my shifters broke and I bought some new 6600 ones, I went ahead and took off the metal fork and quill stem and added a carbon fiber threadless fork and so forth.
> 
> I've been strongly contemplating the purchase of a racemaster, but I will never get rid of this bike. I think it will always be my favorite, no matter what comes out. There's just something about it.
> 
> ...


Minor update:

I had a sign shop look into the stickers for me...They could only do batches of 50 for a minimum. Looks like I wll be going to the car audio shops or another sign shop.

heck, Kinko's???

My paint guy fell through to. it appears he will no longer be painting. 

So, I am back 2 steps now. All the while, sitting on some very clean bike parts and some sweet, shiny Deda components.:cryin:


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

JohnHenry said:


> My paint guy fell through to. it appears he will no longer be painting.


Ask Chain. He said he could replicate my PROFICA decals off my 1997 Brain Columbus Tubing frame/fork purchased in France.


----------



## RustyD (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm a sign maker and can make this sticker for you, if this is the one you want. I made a new one for my '86 SR600.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

RustyD said:


> I'm a sign maker and can make this sticker for you, if this is the one you want. I made a new one for my '86 SR600.


That is the one.
do you have access to the head badge logo?


----------



## RustyD (Mar 22, 2010)

JohnHenry said:


> That is the one.
> do you have access to the head badge logo?


No, I don't. Do you have a larger version of that picture you posted? It appears very small to me. If I had a good image, I could draw it.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

RustyD said:


> No, I don't. Do you have a larger version of that picture you posted? It appears very small to me. If I had a good image, I could draw it.


does this work?


----------



## RustyD (Mar 22, 2010)

That's better. I'll give a shot and post it when I'm done. Where do the other decals go? the ones on the bottom half?


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

RustyD said:


> That's better. I'll give a shot and post it when I'm done. Where do the other decals go? the ones on the bottom half?


hand crafted aluminum goes on the chainstay

road race series aluminum goes on the seat tube

alpine series& patented design are not on my bike.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

JohnHenry said:


> hand crafted aluminum goes on the chainstay
> 
> road race series aluminum goes on the seat tube
> 
> alpine series& patented design are not on my bike.


Sticker Dimensions:
Head tube H= 2 1/4" W= 2 3/4"
Seat tube H= 3/4" W= 1 1/3"
Down tube H= 15/16" W= 1 1/8" 'd' & 'l' letters are H= 1 5/16"
Chainstay H= 3/8" W= 6 3/4"

Flag on back of seat tube H= 1" W 1 1/2"


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

I like your logo image the best.

It matches better than the sticker set I posted....


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

JohnHenry said:


> I am having my old 98 Cannondale stripped and re-painted. But I need new down tube & head badge stickers to clear coat over.
> 
> anyone have suggestions?


I found this site. It's Australian.

http://au.ebid.net/perl/main.cgi?type1=a&type2=a&cat=229022&mo=user-store&title=Bicyclestickers


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

*to the op*

hi there, with your cannondale respray did you remove the downtube cable bracket? only ask cause i have a 2.8 series that needs a refurbishment, i will get mine powdercoated tho, cheaper than a paint job for me.


----------



## battibecco (Jan 24, 2014)

i need the same decal! (or the image of the logo) someone have got it?


----------

